# Hello From Greece



## stelios (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi to everybody!
New to beekeeping .Reading for a while this forum decided to join at last.Hope to learn,share,and have nice time talking with people with the same interest in loving bees and their work.


----------



## DRAKOS (Oct 17, 2011)

Stelio, welcome to the forum. Γεια σου πατρίδα!!!!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome. I look forward to hearing and seeing how beekeeping is done in Greece.


----------



## stelios (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the warm welcoming!


----------



## stelios (Jan 16, 2013)

DRAKOS said:


> Stelio, welcome to the forum. Γεια σου πατρίδα!!!!


Γεια σου Πατριδα!!!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Greetings, My son visited Greece a few years ago and brought me some honey from there. He loved the country and wants to come back.


----------



## stelios (Jan 16, 2013)

hemichuck said:


> Greetings, My son visited Greece a few years ago and brought me some honey from there. He loved the country and wants to come back.


Ηι,
despite my country's financial problems and the fact that our politicians sucks :ws: hehe,It is one of the most beutiful places for someone to visit(and not only the summer).Spring and automn are also fantastic season for someone to come.You should plan a trip here together with your son.Just an idea!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

stelios said:


> Ηι,
> despite my country's financial problems and the fact that our politicians sucks :ws: hehe,It is one of the most beutiful places for someone to visit




You could say that about the USA too. I would love to make a trip to Greece and Italy sometime in the next few years Maybe if our politicians stop sucking so bad the US dollar might gain some ground and allow me to make that trip. I would love to visit beekeepers in different parts of the world and see how they do it there.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## DRAKOS (Oct 17, 2011)

Beekeeping in Greece, is at least 4000 years old. They had beehives from clay, with moveable top bars, and the right <<beespace>> between the bars. The honey is mostly from herbs , pine trees and fir trees.
Officialy, in number of hives, Greece is second in Europe, after Spain. But unofficially I think is first, because too many beekeepers are not registered.
We have not ,thank God, any SHB, but Varroa is a problem because of the easy climate and the all year round brood.


----------



## marenostrum (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi dear neighbour!

A warm welcome from Turkey.


----------



## stelios (Jan 16, 2013)

marenostrum said:


> Hi dear neighbour!
> 
> A warm welcome from Turkey.


hi,neighbour!Thank you very much.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site, hope to hear about your beekeeping in the futue.


----------

